# Need Help With Feet Paws



## Jaseface (Apr 7, 2013)

So I have been all over the forums, Youtube, and Google, so I decided to ask here.  I attempting to make feet paws and I seem to be stuck on them.  I have looked at pictures of other fursuit feet and different tuts on how to make them.  I am using 1" foam and an old pair of DC shoes that fit very well but I'm lost on the toes.  Which do you think looks better for feet 3 toes or 4 toes.  Hot glue and foam I have plenty of but I'm lost on what to decide.  I think that I might be a little over critical on myself on how they should look.  Any tips on how to do the feet I would be very grateful to hear from you guys and maybe I can decide on a plan lol since right now all I can see is foam and shoes with no direction of where to go.

*Edit: I finished the foaming of the paws.  Please look at the pictures and tell me if there is anything I need to fix or work on before I start to fur them.*


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s86UW01QqGk


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 7, 2013)

So I have some pics of the foam base for the feet any critiques, redlines, and comments are welcome.  I want to know if they look good or if they look like total crap since these are the first pair I have ever done.  Is there anything I need to change about them before I start to fur them.  I will be ordering the fur next month so I know I have time to work on the feet and I have enough foam and glue to redo these about 3 times if need be.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 8, 2013)

Make sure you have some kind of pattern for the fur. I did what the video I listed before suggests and put duct tape ALL OVER the feet, then mark the individual pieces with sharpie, then cut them out so that you can lay them on the fur for the pattern. Other than that, I'm a n00b at fursuiting, so other opinions from experienced makers might be useful.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah i want to make sure i have them shaped right before i continue onto making the pattern and furring


----------



## Dokid (Apr 8, 2013)

the toes are a bit..flat looking. I would round out the tops a bit more. It also seems that the toes are a bit small.

For making a pattern I would use duct tape or packaging tape and then cut it off. Make sure it doesn't super stick to the foam though and tear it apart.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 9, 2013)

Dokid I made the toes a little bigger and tried rounding them out some more.  What do you think?


----------



## Flurra (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd suggest checking out http://fursuit.livejournal.com/

They're AMAZING when it comes to help with this sort of thing.


----------

